# Help, he can't preform....



## soconfused13 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been married to H for 10 plus years. We never really had a busy sex life, but it was satisfying. I was his first. After the birth of our children 8 years ago my libido went to nothing. For the past 3 years I have been very sexual, but my H can't rise to the occasion, and when he does he doesn't last longer then a few misguided attemps. ihe has tried medicine from the doctor which helps with the standing attention part but he is still quick. I am dying for something to last longer. What should I do, what can I do? I have thought about finding someone for just sex I know it's wrong but since H can't do it what other options are there.


----------



## Chet8625 (Jul 13, 2010)

A couple of things...

First, how often do you two have sex? I know for me when my wife and I went through a dry spell and was having sex 2-3 times a year, I couldn't last. I just had lost any ability to hold off an orgasm.

As we have regained our libido and are active 2-3 times a week, I can last longer and if I feel I may end too soon, have learned techniques to delay orgasm.

In the meantime, maybe you can try using condoms to deaden the sensation so he is delayed. if necessary, use two.


----------

